# Suggestions needed: Starting a classical music club in high school



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello classical music enthusiasists,

I am a private high school student and I want to found a classical music club in my high school. My original goal was to find students who love classical and discuss our opinions towards classical music together, but I found that nobody around me really likes classical, then I changed my goal to introducing classical to people that are potentially interested. Even though, I find it really hard to look for some potential classical music lovers. When I tried to introduce some classical to those people, they feel nothing else than I am a weird person and "a fake old guy". I really think my school needs some classical music so I will keep trying bring more people into classical music, but I don't know how. Can anyone offer any advice on this? What approaches can I use? What kind of music should I introduce them? In what occasion should I introduce music to them?

I play violin at an intermediate level. I am the second chair in my school orchestra, but nobody in my school orchestra loves classical, including the concert master who plays Mendelssohn as a soloist... I think my music director is not that passionate on classical music as well. Can anyone help me?

KevinW


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

KevinW said:


> Hello classical music enthusiasists,
> 
> I am a private high school student and I want to found a classical music club in my high school. My original goal was to find students who love classical and discuss our opinions towards classical music together, but I found that nobody around me really likes classical, then I changed my goal to introducing classical to people that are potentially interested. Even though, I find it really hard to look for some potential classical music lovers. When I tried to introduce some classical to those people, they feel nothing else than I am a weird person and "a fake old guy". I really think my school needs some classical music so I will keep trying bring more people into classical music, but I don't know how. Can anyone offer any advice on this? What approaches can I use? What kind of music should I introduce them? In what occasion should I introduce music to them?
> 
> ...


Maybe start just a general Music Club, without being specific to Classical at first. Just celebrate ALL music. This might be beneficial to everyone, including you. You might discover you like something in addition to classical and learn about other genres of music. Who knows, maybe you will develop a love of blues or gamelan or Indian, etc etc

You will often find people who like film music, video game music, jazz, easy listening, and heavy metal respond well to classical music. So maybe start there?

And I've never heard of orchestra members not liking classical. Why are they there then? By force? There must be easier ways to get a credit.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you for your advices! I have tried listening to other music but none of them are to my taste other than classical. Also, I had never heard of any people around me who like other genres of music show interest in classical. Some k pop lovers might listen to rock, and vice versa, but I had never encountered anybody who loved classical. 

Also, my school orchestra members are just there for their credit. Probably their parents (those who are likely not classical fans as well) asked them to take orchestra. Also, in my school, orchestra is the easiest elective course to gain an A+, compared to other classes that you might only earn an A. It is so sad that the concert master does not like classical as well. The concert master last year was different--he played violin so well and loved it so much, that his Instagram profile photo for his account was a Stradivarius violin (not owned by him, though). But he is a graduate now and I am left with a bunch of credit seeker in the orchestra that never touches their instrument 24/7 except for the short 40 minutes on orchestra class every day. I think they hardly listen to music as well.


----------

